# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Σιρέν [Siren, Venus, Dana Gloria]

## Νικόλας

Siren Ventouris Ferries
siren_1976_2.jpg
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/siren_1976_b_2.htm

----------


## .voyager

To Siren (για μένα πάντα Venus :mrgreen :Smile: , στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
Μαζί με το Polaris, από τα πιο όμορφα και αγαπημένα μου, μη νεότευκτα σκαριά.

DSC00429.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

φανταστική foto μπράβω voyager1984 κ έμενα μ αρέσει το VENUS αλλά το POLARIS τώρα δεν το πιάνει κανείς(με το νέο του stile και τα μεγάλα σήματα όπως παλιά)

----------


## .voyager

Μάλλον λόγω της επιμήκυσνσης του και του τμήματος που έχει προστεθεί, ανέκαθεν μ' αρέσε κι εμένα πιο πολύ το Polaris  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Αρσενικό πλοίο αλλα με θυλικό όνομα  :Smile: 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/dana_gloria_1976.htm

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι καλά όλα αλλά σας κάνει αυτό το καράβι να ταξιδεύει σε μια τόσο δύσκολη γραμμή π από σχέση μεγέθους είναι πολύ μικρό για φανταστίτε να ήταν εδώ στα νησιά καλό δεν θα ήταν???

----------


## Apostolos

Οι κύριες γραμμές είναι πιασμένες με νεότερα, μεγαλύτερα και γρηγορότερα πλοία. Αν είχαν μυαλό θα το βάζαν πρίν χρόνια σε αυτές τις γραμμές... 
Δέν νομίζω να εννοείς ότι μπορεί να πάει στην Ανάφη ε?  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

αχαχ οχι δεν εννοώ αυτό αλλά αν το έχεις δει απο κοντά θα είδες και μόνο σου ότι το βαπόρι είναι πολύ μικρόοοο για την γραμμή για ανάφη δεν ξέρω αλλά για φαντάσου το Χίο-Μυτιλίνη να κάνει καμιά συμφωνία με τον brother του???

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν θα κάνει την διαφορά... Νομίζω ότι για την γραμμή του είναι λουλούδι, εδω θέλουμε νεότερα πλοία...

----------


## Νικόλας

κοίτα όμος γαι την ηλικία π έχει δεν βγάζει και πολλά προβλήματα δεν παίζει πάντα ρόλο η ηλικία το βαπόρι εσωτερικά είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο και άνετα θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ π νομίζω όσο περνά ο καιρός χάνει έδαφος κατά την αποψή μου

----------


## scoufgian

> κοίτα όμος γαι την ηλικία π έχει δεν βγάζει και πολλά προβλήματα δεν παίζει πάντα ρόλο η ηλικία το βαπόρι εσωτερικά είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο και άνετα θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ π νομίζω όσο περνά ο καιρός χάνει έδαφος κατά την αποψή μου


ν αντικαταστησει το θεοφιλο φιλε νικολα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο .να συνυπαρχει ισως μαζι με τα υπολοιπα κρημνιωτισσα ,κλπ

----------


## sea_serenade

Το SIREN πριν απο λίγο έδωσε άφιξη, προερχόμενο απο το λιμάνι BAR του Μontenegro. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό? Πώς και πήγε το SIREN στο BAR?

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ πιθανο να εκανε επισκεψη στο ναυπηγειο *Asy Bijela*. Σε αυτο το λινκ φαινεται οτι το *Siren* ηταν πελατης του ναυπηγειο το _2008,_ οπως επισης και το *Athens*.

----------


## CORFU

Το siren στην Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## Νικόλας

> Το siren στην Ηγουμενιτσα


ωραίος ο φίλος επιτέλους είδα και μια φότο από ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ:mrgreen: καλά το βαπόρι είναι τέλειο με τα καινούργεια χρώμματα φαίνεται διφορετικά στο μάτι του επιβάτη
φίλε αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο και μένεις κοντά πήγεναι αύριο η όποτε ευκαιρείς να βγάλεις μια τον βάπορα :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Καταπλουs  πριν απο λιγο στην Κερκυρα

----------


## mastrovasilis

μερικά στοιχεία 

Route	Bari - (Corfu) - Igoumenitsa
Building year	1976 / 1986
Building yard	Helsing&#248;r v&#230;rft, Denmark (#408)
Owner	Ticket Shipping Co. Ltd.
Operator	Ventouris Ferries
Length	144,56 m
Breadth	22,99 m
Draft	6,88 m
GT	5.991 / 14.540
Machinery	2 * B&W 18U50LU
Speed	22,5 kn.
Number of passengers	12 / 600 / 878
Number of beds	12 / 56
Number of cars	350
Lanemetres	1.470
Port of registry	Limassol
Flag	Cyprus
Former names	Venus (1989-2003) - Ventouris Ferries
Gedser Link (1986-1989) - GT-Link
Gedser (1986) - GT-Linien
Dana Hafnia (1977-1986) - DFDS Seaways
Drachenfels (1976-1977) - DDG-Hansa
Dana Gloria (1976) - DFDS Seaways
Former owners	GT-Link A/S (1986-1989)
&#216;sters&#248;ens F&#230;rgefart A/S (1986)
Mols-Linien A/S (1985-1986)
DFDS (1976-1985)
Sister ships	Polaris


και δύο παλιές φωτό

Dana Gloria
7358743a.jpg

Dana Hafnia
7358743b.jpg

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## sea_serenade

Ύστερα απο μία εβδομάδα αποχής απο τα δρομολόγιά του (προφανώς λόγω εργασιών συντήρησης) το SIREN επέστρεψε απόψε κανονικά στα δρομολόγιά του.

----------


## proussos

Το πλοίο ήταν εκτός δρομολογίων λόγω ζημιάς στην εσωτερική ράμπα...για την ακρίβεια έσπασε το συρματόσχοινο και οι μεντεσέδες και είχε και φορτηγό επάνω !!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ομορφο σκαρι με τα νεα χρωματα  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Ως Venus βγάζοντας φορτηγά απο τα σωθικά του,απο την επετειακή μπροσούρα της Ventouris ferries του 1994 για τα δέκα χρόνια παρουσίας της στην Αδριατική...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22154

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωωωωω ΜΕ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!
ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ VISOR ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ 
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ !!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Έτοιμο να μας καταπιεί είναι........μπρρρρρρρρ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

και που να δείς τον μεγάλο αδερφό να τα βγάζει στο ΜΠΑΡΙ καλάαα εκεί να δείς ευτυχώς είχα την τύχη τόσα χρόνια να το βλέπω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως γνωρίζουμε την ηλικία του?

----------


## sea_serenade

32 ετών είναι το SIREN μας.... :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

μια χαρά κρατάει....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Δεν αποσυρεται ;

----------


## captain 83

Γιατί ν αποσυρθεί φίλε μου;

----------


## Νικόλας

> Δεν αποσυρεται ;


ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιερόσιλεεεεε:mrgreen::mrgreen :Sad: πλακίτσα)
και αυτό και ο αδερφός του έχουν ακόμα χρόνια άνετα κρατάνε και μια χαρά λεφτάκια βγάζουν οπότε δν υπάρχει λόγος για απόσυρση :Cool:

----------


## despo

Και αυτό στην περίοδο Χριστουγέννων στη 'μάχη' της Αλβανίας.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Και αυτό στην περίοδο Χριστουγέννων στη 'μάχη' της Αλβανίας.


τι θες να πείς φίλε ότι πάει αλβανία????

----------


## despo

Αυτό ακριβώς.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αυτό ακριβώς.


χμ και στο ΜΠΑΡΙ θα είναι μόνο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ???και αλβανία 2 βαπόρια???
δεν ξέρω δεν μου ακούγετε και τόσο λογικό
χωρίς να θέλω να αμφισβητήσω την πληροφορία σου 
ο χρόνος θα δείξει :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Μιλάω μόνο για την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων και για ορισμένα δρομολόγια, πράγμα το οποίο έχει επαναληφθεί στο παρελθον. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι φορτηγά δεν υπάρχουν πολλά εκείνη την περίοδο στις γραμμές Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας και παντα πηγαίνουν στη γραμμή Αλβανίας πολλά πλοία, αφου οπως φαίνεται υπάρχει δουλειά. Εδω μεχρι και η Ilio lines,εμφανίζεται και αυτή με 2 πλοια στην ιδια γραμμή, ενω μεχρι τωρα το ενα έκανε Τεργέστη-Δυράχιο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Λίγο μετά τις 10:00 απέπλευσε σήμερα το πρωί το SIREN. E, 10+ ώρες καθυστέρηση δεν είναι και τίποτα ρε παιδιά, γιατί να το κάνουμε θέμα!!!

Siren.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

10 ωρες ειναι πολλααααα :shock:

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά όμως μην ξεχνάτε ότι δν έχουν ελληνική σημαία όποτε αν έχει απογορευτικό μπορούν να φύγουν είναι το θέμα τι θα πεί ο καπετάνιος γι αυτό να άργησε

----------


## trjim2k5

Ορίστε και μια φώτο του αγουροξυπνημένου Siren, τραβηγμένη στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 2007, πάνω στην όμορφη Πασιφάη...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ορίστε και μια φώτο του αγουροξυπνημένου Siren, τραβηγμένη στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 2007, πάνω στην όμορφη Πασιφάη...


όπααααα να τος ο φίλος ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΟΤΟ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πλοιαρχος στο πλοιο ειναι εδω κ λιγο καιρο ο 
cpt Κ.Σκλαβουνος.

----------


## sea_serenade

Με 3μιση ώρες καθυστέρηση απέπλευσε απόψε το SIREN για Κέρκυρα-Μπάρι λόγω της χθεσινής κακοκαιρίας στην Αδριατική. Έφτασε απο το Μπάρι πολύ αργά το απόγευμα με αποτέλεσμα να έρθει πίσω στο πρόγραμμά του. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω πως θα βγάλει το αυριανό express δρομολόγιό του απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπάρι.

----------


## left950

Το Siren απεπλευσε 1 ωρα πρίν το Superfast 1 απο μπαρι και εφτασε 2 και τεταρτο αργοτερα. Ειναι αυτο που λεμε θα ερθω τελευταιος αλλα ομως θα φυγω πρωτος

----------


## left950

siren 3/1/2009
ships 3 shipsLA031475.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> siren 3/1/2009


χμ βλέπω προχωρούν τα έργα από το καλοκαίρι που είμουν εκεί άντε να το δούμε και τελειωμένο καμιά φορά :Very Happy: 
βλέπω καινούργειος ανταποκριτής από Ηγουμενίτσα?? :Very Happy:

----------


## left950

οχι, απο Κερκυρα...

----------


## TOM

Εχω μια πληροφορια οτι το siren θα δουλεψει για λιγο αλβανια-ιταλια και και μετα ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα-μπριντεζι.[δεν ειναι και σιγουρο,παντωs μου το ειπε ανθρωπος απ'το πληρωμα του  seatrade].

----------


## Νικόλας

ποιος στο είπε ο ηλεκτρολόγος ?? :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
πάντως νομίζω ήταν γνωστό μιας και που ήρθε ο νέος βάπορας να την έκανε προς αλβανία μεριά
κρίμα πάντως να πάει αλβανία-ιταλία ας ελπίσουμε να μην μείνει εκεί 
πάντως έιμαι περίεργος να δώ το καλοκαίρι τι θα γίνει με τα δρομολόγιά του μία αλβανία το κόβω μια ηγουμενίτσα όλο σκάτζες θα κάνει

----------


## TOM

Το SIREN στο λιμανι της ηγουμενιτσας διπλα-διπλα με το απωλλον
SI1.jpg

SI2.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ & SEA SERENADE συμπολίτες της αγαπητής Ηγουμενιτσας.
Απόγευμα 6/11/1990 το VENUS στην Πάτρα (πιστευω θα βρώ και άλλες!).
venus 001.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω καλάααααα φίλε* ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ* !!
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ :Very Happy: 
οπ και συ συμπολίτης??και δεν βρεθήκαμε το πάσχα??δεν πειράζει με το καλό το καλοκαίρι  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Να βρεις, να βρεις γιατί τώρα μας το έταξες......Όλα τα λεφτά ο Αντώνης και το αρχείο του!!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Του παιδιού και του αγίου να μην τάξεις, γιατί πρέπει να το κάνεις οπωσδήποτε. Και επειδή φαίνεται ότι είστε καλά παιδιά, έψαξα και τις βρήκα και σας τις αφιερώνω. Και αν είμαι τυχερός και με βοηθήσει ένας φίλος και μέλος του forum, μπορεί να βρώ και άλλες  :Wink: .
VENUS  Patrasso 1990.jpg

VENUS  Patrasso 09071995.jpg

VENUS.1.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι είναι αφού το είπες το έκανες !!
ΤΩΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΙΤΑΝΟΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ομορφο siren στο μπαρι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση στο δυρραχειο
IMG_2176.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> IMG_2176.JPGΤο ομορφο siren στο μπαρι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση στο δυρραχειο


 Μετα απο απουσια δεκαπεντε ημερων ο Φιλτατος Ben Bruce ξεκινησε τον ανηλεη βομβαρδισμο φωτο... καλως ηρθες ΒΕΝ Βruce παντα τετοια να εχουμε.

----------


## a.molos

Πλατυγιάλι Αστακού, πριν την μεταμόρφωση και το κλείσιμο του. Venus και ξεχειμώνιασμα για συντήρηση και προετοιμασία  της νέας σεζόν.

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, στο Πλατυγιάλι κάθε χειμώνα έβρισκες απίστευτο υλικό. VENTOURIS FERRIES, POSEIDON LINES, MED LINK LINES κτλ κτλ......η χαρά κάθε καραβολάτρη!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

> Καλά, στο Πλατυγιάλι κάθε χειμώνα έβρισκες απίστευτο υλικό.


Kαι η πρόσβαση ήταν ελεύθερη, κατέβαινες χωρίς πρόβλημα...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Να και το SIREN σε μια αφιξη στη Ηγουμενιτσα.Αφιερωμενη στον Νικολα που ξερω οτι τον τρελενουν τα λευκα βεντουροπλοια.
SIREN.jpg

SIREN 01.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

τσ τσ αυτός είσαι ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ !!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !!!!!
μα δεν είναι τέλεια άσπρα ?? :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οντως τα λευκα σκαρια δειχνουν μια αρχωντια.

----------


## pantogias

Το Siren σε πρωινή άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα, Σάββατο 20 Ιουνίου 2009:


P6204969.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω φίλε τέλεια η φώτοοοο !!
τελικά και μπλέ είναι τέλεια τα βαπόρια και καλοσυντηρημένα  :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

αφιξη στην κερκυρα


siren3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Σε τι κατάσταση ειναι το πλοίο? Εχει χαρτιά Στοκχόλμης?
Θα το χάσουμε σύντομα???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SIREN αποψη της γεφυρας

photos (226).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SIREN αλλα παντα VENUS στην καρδια μας στην ηγουμενιτσα

corfu (176).JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Το βαπόρι έσκασε μύτη στον Νέο Λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Έλειπα όλη την εβδομάδα και χτες που επέστρεψα το βρήκα δεμένο. Η ForthCRS δεν το δίνει σε δρομολόγιο. Πρέπει να μάθω τι γίνεται....... :Confused:

----------


## Νικόλας

Siren στο Μπάρι πριν το Αθενς πάρει τα δρομολόγιά του !!
(ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι φήμες που άκουσα δεν θα επαληθευτουν γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου καλές για το μέλλον του πλοίου στα ελληνικά χέρια) 
P7040162.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Siren στο Μπάρι πριν το Αθενς πάρει τα δρομολόγιά του !!
> (ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι φήμες που άκουσα δεν θα επαληθευτουν γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου καλές για το μέλλον του πλοίου στα ελληνικά χέρια) 
> P7040162.jpg


_Oμορφιές από τον φίλο Νικόλα..._

----------


## MILTIADIS

εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι εναρμονισμενο με την συνθηκη της στοκχωλμης,ισχυει?

----------


## Apostolos

Ισχύει απ' ότι ξέρω. Γι αυτό και έχει βγει προς πώληση και κανείς δεν το χτυπάει...

----------


## Νικόλας

ααααααααα το ξερα 
όχι ρε φίλε 
P7040172.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια φώτο από τον μίνι βάπορα :mrgreen:
πριν την κάνει για Ηγουμενίτσα !
P9040638.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !
ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΟΥ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΟΦΙΛΟΥΣ(οσοι είμαστε χαχα)

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια από την συνάντηση που είχαμε στο λιμάνι του ΜΠΑΡΙ  :Very Happy: 
P9040639.jpg
το περιμένουμε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

*O'' ¶ρχοντας'' του Μπάρι κτυπά για ακόμη μία φορά.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ  Νικόλα...*

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτό αυτό στο βάθος είναι που θέλω για Χίο-Πειραιά στα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ μας ειπάααααααα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!Τέλειες φώτο ενός πολύ ωραίου βάπορα :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

*EYTΥΧΩΣ* πέσαμε έξω για τον μίνι ΒΑΠΟΡΑ 
τι εννοώ??μήπως εσείς εκεί στην πατρίδα το βλέπετε να ετοιμάζετε να πάει κάπου ?
αυτή την ώρα και οι 2 ηλεκτρολόγοι απο το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ έχον πάει να δώσουν μια μικρή βοήθεια :Cool:  
τώρα για το που ετοιμάζετε δείτε την πέμπτη το αις πάντως θα εκπλαγείτε σας το λέω :mrgreen:

----------


## TOM

καλα μαντατα! :Surprised: μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας πεις που θα παει ομως απο τωρα γιατι ηδη με εχει φαει η περιεργεια; :Confused: :? :Confused: :?

----------


## CORFU

εγω νομιζω φιλε Νικολα οτι δεν θα αλλαζει Πελαγοs αλλα ενα λιμανι λιγο πιο Νοτια. Σωστα.....

----------


## TOM

> Εχω μια πληροφορια οτι το siren θα δουλεψει για λιγο αλβανια-ιταλια και και μετα ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα-μπριντεζι.[δεν ειναι και σιγουρο,παντωs μου το ειπε ανθρωπος απ'το πληρωμα του seatrade].


*ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ ΕΓΩ*!!!!!!!!!ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ :Very Happy: .ΤΟ *ΣΙΡΕΝ* ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ *ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ-ΜΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ* :Very Happy: !!!!!!!

----------


## TOM

ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΙΡΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 23:00 AΠΟ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ 00:30 ΑΠΟ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ  ΑΦΙΞΗ Ο6:15 ΣΤΟ ΜΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ,ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ Α΄'ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ...

----------


## Νικόλας

> *ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ ΕΓΩ*!!!!!!!!!ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.ΤΟ *ΣΙΡΕΝ* ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ *ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ-ΜΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ*!!!!!!!


 σωστόστ(δηλ σωστός) :Razz: 
όχι έμενα ο ηλ/γος του ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ μου είπε για πέμπτη ότι ξεκινάει 
τώρα τι ώρα θα πάει κέρκυρα δεν ξέρω !

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως το βαπόρι σήμερα πήρε πετρέλαια...!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

για τρίτη πάμε τώρα
άντε να δούμε !!

----------


## TOM

Φιλε νικολα, μηπως ξερεις ποιος ειναι ο λογος που δεν ξεκινησε σημερα?

μια φωτο απο τοτε που βρισκονταν στην ηγουμενιτσα πριν παει ιταλια-αλβανια.Αφιερωμενη στον νικολα.

iren.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι κανένας ιδιαίτερος λόγος απλά μαζέματα και κάτι δουλείες με τα δορυφορικά του πλοίου !
και σήμερα ο ένας ηλ/ος πήγε από εκεί και έδωσε ένα χεράκι  :Wink: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ !

----------


## Νικόλας

ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ο μίνι βάπορας με πλοίαρχο τον καπετάν ΣΤΕΛΙΟ 
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SIREN σε μινι ακινησια τον φεβρουαριο του 2007 στην ηγουμενιτσα

corfu (175).JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ουπς!Αυτα δεν γραφονται ειδικα αν εισαι και σχετικος με το βαπορι ή την εταιρεια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και στα λευκά, πολύ όμορφο  :Very Happy: 




> SIREN σε μινι ακινησια τον φεβρουαριο του 2007 στην ηγουμενιτσα
> 
> corfu (175).JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα θα μας αποχαιρετήσει...

----------


## despo

Γιατί θα μας αποχαιρετήσει ?.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πιθανότατα λόγω κανονισμών.......αν μαντέυω αυτό που λέει ο Απόστολος......

----------


## Fanouris

Γιατι εχει ακαυστα? Επρεπε ηδη να ναι σταματημενο. Στοκχολμη. Επρεπε ηδη να ναι περασμενο.... Οποτε? Αλλα εγω να ρωτησω το αλλο? Ποιος θα το παρει?

----------


## gtogias

> Γιατι εχει ακαυστα? Επρεπε ηδη να ναι σταματημενο. Στοκχολμη. Επρεπε ηδη να ναι περασμενο.... Οποτε? Αλλα εγω να ρωτησω το αλλο? Ποιος θα το παρει?


Η ημερομηνία συμμόρφωσης δεν είναι Οκτώβριος του 2010?

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο έχει βγει προς πώληση όπως έχουμε πει και παλιότερα και οι πληροφορίες μου ειναι ότι οι συζητήσεις με πιθανούς αγοραστές έχουν φουντώσει.
Για Ro-Ro όμως το βλέπω ξανα...

----------


## Fanouris

Τουρκοι ειναι η Ινδοι?  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

ας περιμένουμε λίγο μην τρέχουμε
ας δούμε μια φώτο του μίνι ΒΑΠΟΡΑ στην ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !*
P1010025.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005:

Siren@Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

μια μισή από την μέση και πάνω στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
πάντος μην βιάζεστε να το τελειώσετε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
P1010022.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Χθες πάντως είχε πάει αγοραστης να το επιθεωρήσει...
Μακάρι να το ξαναδώ Ro/Ro οπως γεννήθηκε!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ε οκ δεν αντιλέγω αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το αγοράσει κιόλας 
στον ΤΕΟ όταν είχε πάθει το ατύχημα να δείς πόσοι άραβες είχαν έρθει 
το Σιρέν με την μετασκευή που έχει φάει και την χωρητικοτητα  που έχει προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν ξαναγήνετε ro/ro

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VENUS τον αυγουστο του 1995 στην πατρα

scan0052.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω !!
αυτά είναι όταν μέσα στην Πάτρα ήταν μόνο ένας ! :Very Happy: 
στο βάθος πίσω νομίζω είναι και το Saturnus 
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΦΩΤΟ !*

----------


## konigi

Δυο φώτο του πλοίου στις 4 Δεκεμβριου 2009 στην Ηγουμενίτσα!!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους FUN με την ελπίδα να το δούμε ξανά να σχίζει τα νερά του Ιονίου...

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω ομορφιές βλέπω σήμερα !!
μια επιμηκυνση να έτρωγε και μετά νέτα
τα 2 αδερφάκια θα έσκιζαν  :Very Happy: 
δείτε στην δευτερη φώτο η πλώρη του SEATRADE λες και είναι του SIREN φαίνετε

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά, τώρα που θα την πάρουν οι ¶ραβες να δεις γλέντια...

----------


## Appia_1978

Πουλήθηκε δηλαδή;

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι καλέ δεν πουλήθηκε !!
απλές σκέψεις είναι αυτές που εύχομαι να μην βγουν αληθινές

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, είπα και εγώ! Τώρα ησύχασα  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 3/1999. Δρομολογημένο Γαλλία-Ιρλανδία

Venus001.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

τελικά ναυλώθηκε και δεν πουλήθηκε όπως ήταν φυσικό βέβαια
σε ποιον δεν ξέρω αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι άραβας

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, κρίμα, ...

Αλλά υποθέτω, θα αποφέρει αρκετά λεφτά στην εταιρεία του, που σε τελική ανάλυση, είναι και το πιο σημαντικό για αυτή  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι και αυτή την στιγμή μάλλον τα έχει ανάγκη να πω εγώ ?
γι αυτό άλλωστε θα το δούμε να φεύγει γρήγορα

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν το είχα πει μου λεγατε τραγουδάκια...
Τα πράματα δέν ειναι καθόλου καλά, ώρα να υπάρξει ανανέωση με σύγχρονες οικονομικές μονάδες... 
Το βαποράκι όσο και να μου αρέσει, ρορο γεννήθηκε και έτσι ήταν σωστό να έμενε...

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε αποστολε εγώ γνωρίζω για ναύλωση και όχι για πούλημα

----------


## polykas

_Μας έρχεται το SIREN;Νικόλα που είσαι;_

----------


## sea_serenade

Έφυγε σήμερα απο το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας για Σουέζ!!!!! Πώληση ή ναύλωση? Μάλλον το πρώτο, ε?

----------


## polykas

_Γιά να δούμε.Θα μας επισκεφτεί έστω και λίγο._*..* :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Μα για ποιο Σουέζ μιλάτε βρε παιδια, το σύστημα κρατήσεων το έχει μεχρι 15 Απριλίου και παλι στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι !

----------


## despo

Αν και ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει στο σύστημα κρατήσεων (!), οι πληροφορίες λένε οτι μας χαιρέτησε οριστικά προς Ανατολάς...

----------


## polykas

*Όντως το πλοίο πήρε την κατηφόρα προς τα κάτω...*

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΝ και δεν είμαι φαν της παρακολούθησης μέσω AIS είδα και γώ πρίν λίγο κάτω από τη Κρήτη.Μας την έκανε κι αυτό.Περισσότερα για το που πάει και δρομολόγια που θα κάνει ξέρουμε???

----------


## BULKERMAN

Μιας και πιστεύω ότο γράφω το πρώτο θέμα σήμερα να πούμε ότι το πλοίο μας χαιρέτησε και σε λίγο καιρό θα χουμε ξυραφάκια ξυρίσματος...made by SIREN... ο τελικός του προορισμός το BHAVNAGAR της Ινδίας...Λίγο πιο πάνω από την Alang...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Και στο site της εταιρείας του δέν υπάρχει στο στολο της ...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Μόλις είδα σε ξένα site την έκφραση ...ΤΟ ΒΕ BROKEN UP...Oπότε...

----------


## Ergis

> Μόλις είδα σε ξένα site την έκφραση ...ΤΟ ΒΕ BROKEN UP...Oπότε...


ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ;;

----------


## Apostolos

Τώωωρα... Κρίμα γιατι θα μπορούσε να εργαστει ως Ρο/Ρο πολύ ευκολα...

----------


## despo

Ειναι απο τα ελάχιστα πλοία μαζι με το ''συγχωρεμένο'' πια Εξπρες Αρης που κατέχουν ρεκορ μικρής σταδιοδρομίας, μια και βρέθηκαν πολυ γρήγορα στα διαλυτήρια. Και μάλιστα εκει που κάποτε μιλάγαμε για την 35ετία, ειδικά το Σιρεν, ουτε που πρόλαβε να τα κλείσει ! Ειναι πραγματικά κρίμα για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο με πολυ καλό ξενοδοχειακό, οχι ομως τόσο εκμεταλλεύσιμο γκαραζ.

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα 3-5-10 να σας αναφερω απλως οτι συμφωνα με ξενο Site το πλοιο ηδη εχει φτασει.

----------


## navielect

εχουμε δει και φωτογραφια του σκαρωμενο αλλα αμα τη βαλω θα φαω κραξιμο  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Mπορείς να τη βάλεις χωρίς να την "ανοίξεις". Και όποιος είναι περίεργος την ανοίγει, και όποιος εχει ευαίσθησιες δεν τη βλέπει.

----------


## navielect

δυστυχως δεν ειναι δικια μου την ειδα σε αλλο φορουμ  :Sad: 
Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα ειναι κοντα μηνας που την ειδα

----------


## Νικόλας

31-12-2009 παρακαλώ και είναι λες και έχουμε καλοκαίρι
Στην Ηγουμενίτσα δίπλα από τον μεγαλο αδερφό !
PC310005.jpg
δεν είναι και η καλύτερη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VENUS.jpgVENUS_2.jpgΑπό τις πολύ ελάχιστες φορές στον Πειραιά,εδώ στον πρώτο κατάπλου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ιστορικότατες Βίκτωρα. Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Σπάνιο υλικό και με την πρύμνη ενός απο τα σοβιετικά SOBINOV ή SHALYAPIN στα δεξιά.

----------


## Νικόλας

τι να πεί κάνεις..??οι φωτογραφίες μιλάνε από μόνες τους..βλέπουμε ΒΑΠΟΡΙ όχι....!!
να σε καλά φίλε μου !!

κάπου είχα δεί και το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ στον Πειραιά σε κάποια φώτο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σπάνιο υλικό και με την πρύμνη ενός απο τα σοβιετικά SOBINOV ή SHALYAPIN στα δεξιά.


 To LEONID SOBINOV είναι.

----------


## proussos

VENUS0001.jpg

*VENUS...μετασκευή στο Πέραμα !
Λίγες ημέρες μετά την αγορά του από την VENTOURIS FERRIES.
Φωτογραφία του αξιαγάπητου Β' Οικονομικού Γιάννη Μαργώνη που χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.*

----------


## akaluptos

Καλησπέρα και καλές γιορτές στην όμορφη ομάδα!!
Υπάρχει άραγε λήψη του πλοίου ως Venus στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας; δεν το έχω δει ποτέ!

----------

